# Z31 blow off valve



## Paul S. z31 (Aug 12, 2008)

hey everyone, im thinking about installing a bov in my stock z31. I am looking at those ebay bov since i am on a limited budget (aka poor college student) and its running stock boost. Anyone suggest a certain one? Plus this is just for the meantime until i save enough to fully restore my z. Anyone know what i would need for the install? I tried reading that thread about the install but it wasn't helpful. Sending links to products would be great. Thanks everyone. Oh and where would i go to take the bov flange to get welded/is there welding necessary because i see some bov just screw onto that pipe? I do have a mig welder at home, would that work?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Running stock boost? Don't waste your money on a BOV.
Poor college student? Spend the money on reliability or save it for when your car breaks.
Or put it to good use and have fun at the bar.


----------



## Paul S. z31 (Aug 12, 2008)

so my turbo won't get messed up by not having a bov because its too low of psi?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Pretty much. Why do you think Nissan didn't include it on the Z31 in the first place? BOVs have been around for a long time.


----------

